# Help needed re milk steaming



## LizzieR (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,

I've been trying to steam milk with the steam wand on my machine but can never get a good result. I've read lots of posts and watched videos on how to steam it properly and although I understand the principles of stretching and steaming the milk I am still unable to get it right.

The main issue I have is that as soon as I pour out the milk it starts to make a fizzing type noise and the foam bubbles start to burst, within five minutes I am left with no froth/foam at all and a normal looking milky coffee.

I have tried using skimmed and whole milk but neither seems to make a difference at holding the bubbles. I also make sure that the milk is cold before using it as advised. I have been putting the wand about 1cm into the milk to start with to stretch it, and it seems to make the correct noise as shown in videos, I then move the wand down to warm up the rest of the milk. I have also tried the water/washing up liquid technique to practice but I am still not able to steam the milk correctly.

Any tips or advice on how to prevent this happening and obtain a good quality microform each time would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Lizzie


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I wonder if you have too many large bubbles on the surface of the mill - if so you could bang the jug on the worktop a couple of times and swirl the milk in the jug for a few seconds before pouring.

It would be really helpful for diagnosis if you could post a video of the process.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Lizzie,

Welcome to coffee forums!

What machine are you using, and what milkjug?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Lizzie

What milk are you using?

It could be that you are steaming too hot which will make the milk fizz and go flat.

PM me your address - I'll send a TempTag for you to try out which will indicate the correct temperature at which to stop steaming


----------



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

LizzieR said:


> The main issue I have is that as soon as I pour out the milk it starts to make a fizzing type noise and the foam bubbles start to burst, within five minutes I am left with no froth/foam at all and a normal looking milky coffee.


I've had something similar happen to me in the past. I've had issues where the milk diffuses so quickly that it sounds like soft drink left open for a while. Not even the slightest bit of foam left after 2-3 minutes. Really weird.

I think through messing around, I found that this happened only when my shots were extremely restricted and over extracted that they were almost acidic. I dont know if that was actually causing the milk to diffuse so quickly.

Just test it out whether the milk holds its foam in the jug for a long time.

Another thing is, you might be overheating the milk. Once you get to the 70C+ the foam is going to dissipate really quickly..

Yeh again, a video would be helpful.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had the same problem a few times too. Glad I read this as it probably is me overheating the milk on those occasions!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

First of all, what machine are you using?

Maybe this will help? If you try and replicate the sound you won't go far wrong. I get great microfoam from my classic (with Silvia steam arm mod) which lasts until the bottom of the cup. It'll even preserve your latte art right until the last sip it's so good.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

From what you are saying I think it's likely you are overheating the milk. Try stopping a fair bit earlier and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forums









From personal experience it could be one of three things: Milk protein issues (occurs often in winter at work, horribly frustrating!) acidity in the coffee and obviously as others have said, overheating.

Milk protein issue is often quite limited to full milk, what we get is when the steam wand is turned off regardless of the temperature, it bubbles up to the top like washing up liquid and isn't pourable into any form of latte art unless you let it sit. I find more acidic coffees cause the micro-foam to fizz and dissipate over time. And like Glenn said, overheat and it goes flat ... and smells pretty rank!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Get a milk thermometer immediately, then at least one variable is excluded from the equation. If you have the panarello foam attachment get rid of the outer part and just use the nozzle.

Ian


----------



## LizzieR (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies. I am using a De Longhi Magnifica 4200 machine and a stainless steel 600ml jug.

I have tried tapping the jug once frothed to disperse any bubbles and this does not help the problem.

I tried steaming the milk for a shorter period of time so that it didn't get as hot, but this meant that it didn't foam up sufficiently and I was left with some un-foamed milk at the bottom of the jug. The steam wand on my machine is adjustable - should I perhaps set it at a lower speed to prevent it heating up as much?

I will get a milk thermometer and see what it says, thanks for this tip.

I get the correct noise as shown in the video so I don't think this is the issue.

How do I know if my espresso is too acidic? My machine has lots of settings that can be customised ie bean grind, length of shot etc but I have not changed it too much from the standard settings because it seems to taste good as it is.

Thanks again for all your replies!

Lizzie


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Those Magnifica machines have a frothing head on the steam arm. We used to have one at my last company. It's designed so you can just stick it into the milk and it will give you something like "froth" and warm your milk but you won't be getting proper microfoam. Sadly this is the way with bean to cup machines. They give you consistent easy results but they're not always the best results.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just looked on line and the Magnifica has a panarello steam wand, try taking off the outer sleeve which will leave you with just the pointy bit. If this is too short ( as mine was) longer panarellos are available online, this will give you 100% control of the milk steaming process.

The panarello induces its own air to make the froth, its nothing like microfoam it's froth and you really have little or no control over the whole process

Ian


----------

